# Weekly Competition 2012-50



## Mike Hughey (Dec 11, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U F R U' F U R'
*2. *U F' U F' R' U2 F R' U'
*3. *R' F' U' F2 U' F R U2
*4. *R2 F R F2 U2 R2 U' R' F U'
*5. *U' F' R2 U R U2 R F

*3x3x3*
*1. *F B' R2 L U' R B' L' D' R2 D2 B2 L U2 F2 U2 B2 R' D2 B2
*2. *U' L2 F2 U2 L2 D' U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F' D F L B F2 D L R' U'
*3. *R2 D' B2 L F B L2 U2 L' U F U2 F2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 R2
*4. *D2 R2 B L2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 B D' R' D' B' F D2 R2 U' R' F2
*5. *F2 U' D' B U2 R U' F' D2 R' B2 L2 D2 F' R2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 B'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 B Rw' D2 B' F' D U B' L' B U B' Fw' F U Fw' Rw2 Uw2 R' D R B' U B Uw L2 D' Rw' Uw Rw2 Uw2 B' D' F L' Fw F' Rw F
*2. *B Fw2 F2 L Rw' F2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 R' F2 L R2 D B' Fw L2 R2 B2 Rw2 Uw U F L' Fw F D' B' F L' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 D' U2 B2 F2 Rw2
*3. *L R' Fw2 D' Uw' R2 D2 B Fw L2 Rw2 B Fw' F L2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 F Rw2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 F2 R2 D2 Uw' L2 R2 D Uw U Fw R B F' R' B2 U L'
*4. *F Rw2 R' Fw' F L Uw' B' F2 D' L R' Fw2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 D Uw B2 Fw' D2 Uw U' Fw2 Rw2 Uw U' F R' Uw R Fw' Rw2 U' B2 D Rw B F2 U
*5. *L Rw D Fw2 F L' D2 L Uw' F Rw' Fw2 D' Uw U' L2 R2 B' Fw' F' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 B2 L2 Rw2 U' F' R Fw' L' U' Fw' F' L2 Rw Fw2 U B2 Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' Dw' Uw2 Rw2 B Fw' Rw' D' U2 B2 L Lw' B Fw' D' Dw Uw B D2 Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw F Uw' Rw D' Fw U' L2 R D Rw' D2 Uw B Bw' F' Lw' Fw2 Uw Lw2 Dw Uw' B' U' B' Bw Fw' F D' Fw Uw2 L2 Uw' Bw L2 B Dw' U'
*2. *D' U2 R Fw2 L' Dw' Uw' U Lw2 Dw' Uw Rw2 D2 U' L F' D2 Fw' R2 F' Uw2 L2 Bw F' L' Rw R' D Lw' D F' U2 L R2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Lw Dw2 Uw Lw' D' U' L B' F' D' Dw U B' Fw' U' Bw Uw' Bw2 Rw Dw2 F' Lw D'
*3. *L2 Lw' Bw F' L U2 Lw2 R B' Bw Fw' F Rw Bw U2 Rw' R B2 Bw' Fw2 Lw' B Rw2 B Dw Fw2 Rw R D Rw2 Dw2 R' B2 Bw F2 U' Rw2 R Bw2 F Lw2 Bw L Dw' B D Uw' U' L2 U L R2 Uw' Lw2 Rw B2 Fw' Rw' D Lw'
*4. *Rw2 B Fw2 F' Dw2 Uw2 U' F' D' Rw R' Bw2 Fw' F2 D' F Lw2 Fw' D2 Fw F' D Bw L2 R' Uw2 L2 B Dw2 Uw L' Fw' L2 Rw Dw Fw' Lw2 Dw2 Rw' B' Fw' D R F' Dw Bw2 Uw2 Bw F Uw Fw R Fw2 F' U B2 F2 Lw2 Rw Bw
*5. *L F2 Dw' Uw2 B' F2 L2 Bw' L2 Fw2 Lw2 D' Fw2 L' Lw' R' B' Fw' Dw Bw2 L2 Lw F' Lw D2 Lw' Rw' R D2 Uw2 R Dw F U' R2 U Lw U' L' Rw R B F2 Dw' B' Fw2 Lw' Rw Bw Fw' L Lw' F' D' L Rw' Uw2 R2 D B'

*6x6x6*
*1. *B' 2F F' 2D2 2F2 3U2 L R2 2B' D2 3R' 2U2 3F2 D 3U' 2U2 U 2B 2R 3U2 2F2 2R' 2B' R2 B2 L B2 3R2 2D 2U 2B 2L' 2D L' 3F 3R' 2R' B L' R' D F' D 3U2 2U 2R2 R' B D2 3R' 2D' U 2F F 2R' R' 2D2 2U2 U F 2D2 U F2 R F' 3U' 3R U' L2 2B'
*2. *2R2 2F2 D' L' B F' L' 3R2 3U F2 2U2 2L 2F L 3R 3U L2 2F D L' 2D 2L 3R R2 U' 3F2 F L U L2 2L' 3R2 2B' L 2R' 2B2 3U' 2B 2F' 2R' B2 2F 2D2 2U' U' F U2 L R D2 R 2U2 R' 3F2 F 3U' F R' D2 2U' 2B' L 2U R 2U' B2 2B2 2R' U 2B
*3. *3F 3U' 3F2 L2 2L' R2 D 2B2 2L2 R' 2D2 F 2R2 D F 2D B' 3F2 2U2 L' U2 F2 2D2 3R 2U2 2B2 3F2 3R2 R2 2F2 L2 3R R F L2 3U' U2 F' 3U' 2R 2D 2F' L' 2R' R2 D 2D' L' 2L 2B2 3F 3U' 2U' 2B D' 2F' L' 2L2 2B' 3F' R 2D2 F 3R' R' 2D2 2U2 2B' 2L2 B'
*4. *3R 2B' 2U' L2 3R2 2R2 2U' F 3U' 2F2 2D2 2U U F' L2 3R2 2R' R F' 2D2 2R' 3U2 2B 2L 3R' R2 2B 2L B D2 3U 2R 2F L2 3F 2D' 3F' 2R 2D' 3U 2L' D' R' 2U' 3R D 2D' 3F 3R 2R2 B U' B2 3R' R' 2D2 2U 3R' R' 3F2 R2 3F' 2L' B2 3F' 2R 2F 3U 2F F'
*5. *2F U B' L 2L2 F' 3R 3U' 2L' 2B' 2U 2F' 3R 2R B2 D2 2B' F' D 2B 2L' B 2B2 2F 3U2 2R2 3F 2F R' D2 2D2 2U R2 3U2 3R 2B F 3R 2R2 D U2 3R2 2F2 U2 2F' 2L2 2F F 2U2 B' 2U2 L B D2 2D' U R D' 2U2 2L' 2F2 3R 2U B' 2B 3U2 L' 3U' U2 B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L 3R2 F R 2B' D2 2L2 D2 B 3B' 3D2 3R B2 2L2 D' F' 2D 3D2 U2 3F L' 2L2 3R 3F 3L 3D 3U' 2U' U 2L' 2F 3U' 2F 3L' 2R' D2 2D2 U B2 L2 2L R' 3F 2U2 3L2 2F2 3D' F2 3U U' 3F' 2U2 U' 3L2 D B' 3B2 3F 2D2 3U 2R' 2D' U F2 D' 2R' 3B' 2L R 2D2 R' 2F F2 L 2R2 D2 2U' 3F' D' L2 2L 3L' R' D2 2U2 2R2 3D' F2 3L R B 2F2 2L B2 2B R2 3D2 2B D 3D'
*2. *L B' 2B 3D 3R 2F D' 2R' U2 2R2 D 2U2 2F2 U2 F' U2 2B' 3L' 2B D2 2U U 2R D' B2 2D' 3L' 3R 2R' D2 2D2 U2 3F 2L' 3D' 2B 3R2 F2 2L 3L 3R' R2 U' 2F' 2U 2B2 2L 2U2 U2 2L2 F 2L2 3L' 3R' 2F 3L' 3D 3U2 2B2 3U 3B L' 3L2 3B2 2U2 F 3L2 2U 2B' 3D' 2L R' 3F' L F2 R B 2B 3F2 2F 2L 3L' 2R2 3U L2 B2 2L2 3L' 2B L' 3F' R2 2D' 3U2 2F' 3L 3R2 2B' 2F2 F2
*3. *3R' 2F' 3L' 3F' 2D2 R' 2B2 3D2 3R' B 3F' 2D' 3L' 2R' 3F2 F 3R' D2 3D2 U 3F2 3R 2F2 2D' L B' 2U 2L' 3U2 2F' U2 2B2 3R B 3D2 2U U F 2L2 2R B' 2L 2R 2B U B2 2B2 3L' 3D' 3U2 B' 3F2 L2 R 2F' 2D 3U 2U U2 3B2 F' 3L2 3F L' 3R2 2R U 3R D2 2D' F 2R2 F' 2U2 U' 3R' R2 3F2 2F' 3U B 3F' D' 2F' 2D R D2 2U' R B2 F 3D' B' 2F 3D F2 2U2 F2 2L2 F
*4. *2D' B2 2B' 3D' 3R2 3F 2D2 3U2 3L2 3R' 3D' 2R' 3D 2L R B' 2B2 2U' U' L 2D2 3U' 3B D' 2D' B D2 F L' 3U 3R 3D2 2L' B' 3F2 2F 2U2 B2 3D 2L2 3B' 2F' F' D2 2B' L' D' 3L' 2R2 3B2 2D2 L2 3B 3F2 2L2 B2 3F' 2D' 3R B2 F2 2D 2L2 3L' 3U B L2 3R2 2B 2L' 2D2 U2 3L2 2B 3F L' D' 2B' F2 L' F' 2U' B2 3B L2 3F2 D2 L 2F 2R 2D U 3F' 2D 3L2 2D' 3U2 3L' 3R2 2R2
*5. *3F 3D 2L2 U 3L 2R2 3B 2U 2L2 3F' 3U 2U' U 3B' 2D 3D2 2L' R2 B 2F2 F' D2 2D 3U2 2U' L2 F' D 3R 2D2 2U U2 3R2 D 3U' 3F' U' 3F F2 2L 2B 3B' 2U' 3F2 3D' F2 2D 2B2 R 3F2 3D' 3U2 F2 3U2 2R U 2B2 3F 3U2 2L2 3L' 2R' U' L2 2L D' 3B' 2R' 3B' 2L 2D' 2U U2 3F' 2U L 2R' 3D2 3B2 L' 3L D2 2L2 2F' F L' 3L' 3B' 2R2 D F2 D2 2U2 2B 2F2 3L B R' F2 U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F U' F U2 R2 U' R U2
*2. *R' F U2 R' U' F' R U F'
*3. *F' R' F U' F2 R F R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' B' R' D' F' L U' B2 U2 R B2 L2 B2 U L2 U' D2 R2 L2 F2 B2
*2. *B2 U2 L2 B' D2 U2 B2 L2 B' D' F R B2 R2 U F D U' L'
*3. *D B2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 D B R B' U2 R2 F2 D' B D2 F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' Fw' R2 U' L2 R' B2 F2 L2 Fw Rw Fw' Rw2 B Uw F2 D' U2 R B L2 Rw D F' D' F' R' D Uw2 R' F' D F' U' B' L2 Uw' F' Rw2 R'
*2. *R2 D2 Uw' U2 B2 R' Fw' Uw U L2 Rw2 B L2 D2 Rw2 D' L' Rw D R2 Fw Rw2 B2 L2 R Fw' F Uw2 Rw2 D' F' L Fw Uw2 R2 U2 R' B Fw2 L'
*3. *D L' R U Fw L2 Rw' R U Fw D' L2 Rw2 Fw2 F' L Rw2 B Rw' Uw2 L F2 Uw2 U' L2 D Fw L2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw' D U B L2 R Uw R D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 L' Lw2 Rw2 R Bw Lw2 D' Rw F2 R D2 L' R' F Lw2 Rw Dw R Uw2 R' B2 Bw' U2 Fw' D' Rw F Rw Fw2 L' Lw D' Dw' F' Lw2 B2 F Rw2 R2 D Dw' Uw F2 Lw' B2 Bw Fw' Uw2 Fw' F L' Lw2 B' Fw2 F' L' Lw' Fw2 Dw'
*2. *Fw Dw U' B Bw' Fw' Dw' Uw2 Bw' Lw' R2 B' U Rw2 R Dw B2 Bw' Fw2 F' R' F2 Lw Rw' Fw' L' Fw' R D' U2 L2 Dw2 B Dw2 L2 Dw2 F' L' Lw' D2 Lw' B2 D2 Fw' Dw2 Bw2 D' B' D' Uw2 U' L' D' F Rw2 F Uw2 F2 U' L2
*3. *Uw F U Rw' R2 Dw' Fw' Dw2 R Fw L2 Rw' Bw2 Dw U' F2 D' Fw' F' L R2 Bw U F2 Lw R D Uw Bw' R2 D2 Dw' F Lw2 Rw R2 Fw' R2 Dw' B2 L Fw2 R' D Bw2 Lw2 R' U2 B F Rw D L Rw Dw B Uw2 U2 Bw2 U2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R 3F U2 B2 2D2 2U U2 3F2 2F' F' L' D' 2R' 2D2 U 2R 3F2 2D B 2B2 2U 2B 3F' F 2L2 2R' B 2F D2 U' 2R' 2B' 3F L 2R' B2 3F D2 L' B' F' 2U2 2R' U F2 2D' 2L2 2R 3F D2 2U' L2 3R' 3U2 2L 3R' 2B' D' 2L2 2B D' 2D' 2R2 3U' 2U' 3F' 2L' R' D 2B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3D 3F2 L2 3U B2 L U2 3R' 3D 2R B2 2F' 3L 3F' D2 2R R F 2D2 3U 3R 3B' L' 2R2 R D' B' 2B2 3U' B2 3L 2D2 3U2 2R' 3D 2B' 3F R2 2D F2 2D2 B2 3R' 2U 2L2 2B2 3D 2B 3B' L' F' 3U F2 U 3F2 3U' F' 2R D 3D2 3R' 3D2 3U2 2F' 3D' U B2 3L' U2 2B' 2D 3U 2R2 3B2 R2 3D2 2B' 2D 3B' 2F2 F R 3D U2 2R 3B' 2U L U2 B' 3U B2 3F U2 3L' 3R2 2R' 3U2 2U2 R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U2 L2 U2 B' D' F2 D2 L B U2 D2 F' R2 L2 U2 B L2 F' D2
*2. *F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 U2 F R' U' L' F' D' R' B' L2 D'
*3. *D B2 U R2 F2 D L2 R2 U F2 D' L' F D R U2 R2 B2 D2 L' F'
*4. *U2 L' B2 F2 L' R' D2 R' B2 U2 B2 U L' B U' R' B R2 B L' F
*5. *F2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' L D F' L B D' U F2 R F2
*6. *F2 D2 F U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R' B2 L B' D2 B2 L U F U'
*7. *B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U R2 U' F2 R2 B L' D B F' D' L' R U
*8. *R2 U B2 U R2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' L B D' L2 D2 F' U' F' D' R2
*9. *L2 D2 R D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L U2 R2 U' B D U' B' L D2 R2 F2 L'
*10. *R2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U L R2 B' R2 B' F2 L2 D' B' R
*11. *B2 L' B2 L' F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 B' D' L' B2 D' U B F U' B
*12. *D2 U2 F2 R' B2 R2 B2 R' U2 B2 F2 D F' U2 B' U2 R' U F L2 B2
*13. *B2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U L2 R2 B2 U2 R D L U F D L' U R2 U2
*14. *L2 U B2 U B2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D B L' D L2 D F2 D' L' R
*15. *L2 U B2 F2 U L2 U B2 L2 D2 B U F2 R B L2 R' F U2
*16. *F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 B F2 L B' L2 B U' R2 F D
*17. *B2 R2 F D' B' R F B R F2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 D' F2
*18. *U F2 U' B2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F U' L' F2 R2 F' L2 B D'
*19. *R D' L' B' U' R' B2 L2 F D' R2 D2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 F'
*20. *F2 D2 U2 B D2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 F' R U R' F2 L B U2 F' D' F'
*21. *F' D' F' D L' F U' B' L U' B2 U' R2 U F2 U' B2 L2 U F2
*22. *R2 U2 F' D2 B F2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 L' F' U2 F' U' F' R2 U2 L B2
*23. *R U B2 L D' F' D B U2 R B L2 U2 R2 B R2 F2 B R2 U2 B'
*24. *R2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U' F L B2 F D' B' R D' F2 U2
*25. *F2 D B2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 U R2 D B F2 R' B' F L' D U' R D
*26. *L2 F' D2 F2 R2 B' R2 F R2 F' L2 D B D' U2 R' F' D2 R' D' B2
*27. *F D2 L2 B L2 R2 B2 U2 B' L2 F U' B2 F' L B R U2 B2 U' R2
*28. *U2 B' U' F' L2 U2 F L U2 R' F2 L2 U' D2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D R2
*29. *F2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 F L U B' D F' U R' U' L
*30. *U2 B U2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 F2 U2 B L B2 F2 U' F2 D2 U' R' U'
*31. *R2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 R D' L' R2 U' L2 F D F L2
*32. *F2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U' F' L2 D F D2 L U' B2 F' L
*33. *L2 D2 B2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 F L2 R2 U B' D' L U' L2 D' B2 D'
*34. *R' U2 F' B' D L2 U' R B' L U B2 U' B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D
*35. *D2 B2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 B2 U2 R' U2 B U2 L F2 R2 F' U' F' R
*36. *L2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 F2 R' D' U' R' F2 U' L B R U'
*37. *F D2 U2 B' R2 B F2 L2 F' L2 R' D2 U B D' F' U2 L D2 B2
*38. *D2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F U' R' D L2 D' F L' D2 R' U' F2
*39. *L D2 L B2 L2 R D2 B2 L F2 L2 U' F L' R2 U' B F' L' F L2
*40. *F2 U L2 U2 B2 D B2 D' R2 U' L2 B' L R' B' D' F2 D2 L F' R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L' D2 B2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 B2 F2 R2 F D L2 F' D F2 L2 R' D
*2. *B L2 B L' D' F' U2 L' B U L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U R2 B2 D2 L2
*3. *R' L B U F' U' R' B D B2 R' D2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 R L2 D2
*4. *B2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 L B' F' R U' F2 D2 F U2 B'
*5. *R2 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 B D2 F D2 F' R U' F2 L2 D L' F R2 B' D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' R2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 D B' L R D' B' D' U2 B' F
*2. *F2 R2 F R2 F D2 F' U2 B' D2 F' D' F L F L2 R D2 B' D U
*3. *B R2 F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' L D B2 R' F' R' U R D L2
*4. *B2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 D' F' L2 U B U2 R2 B' L' F' R
*5. *B L B R F' L2 F2 R2 D' F' D2 R' F2 L F2 U2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 U L2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 D U2 L B U' F2 R D R' B2 F' U
*2. *U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 F U2 L2 R D F L2 B L D2 U B U'
*3. *F2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 B' D2 R2 D2 F2 U B U' R2 D F D R' D' U
*4. *R2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 B U' R' B' R' U B2 L' D' U2
*5. *R2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U F2 D' B2 F' D R' B L U' B' D L2 R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 U' L D2 U' R' D R' B F' L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F U' R2 F2 U R' F' U'
*3. *L2 D' U' F2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' R' U' B L B2 D2 L' U' F'
*4. *Uw' L2 R Uw Fw' F Uw R2 U B2 F2 L' Rw' R2 F D Uw L U2 B F' D' F' D2 U' F2 L U Fw' D2 R2 B' Fw' D Uw' U' B' Fw' R2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U R' U R2 F R U2
*3. *D L2 D L2 D B2 R2 D F2 U B' D' L B' L B U' B U R F'
*4. *Uw Fw' Uw' Fw U' B2 L' Uw2 B2 F' L B L' B Fw2 F U' B R' B' Uw' R2 F2 U Fw2 R' Uw' L2 R2 F D2 B' Rw D L D2 Rw' Fw Rw' Fw
*5. *R2 B' U' L R2 Bw' L Dw' Fw' D' L Dw L2 Lw B Dw2 Rw Fw2 Lw Rw' D2 L' Lw Rw2 D L Rw2 U2 F2 L' F2 D' U L' D' Dw F2 L2 Uw' Bw' Fw' L' Rw' B F2 Rw2 F2 Dw' U2 R2 U B' Uw U2 Lw2 Bw' Dw' U L' Rw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=5 / dUdU u=1,d=-1 / ddUU u=0,d=3 / UdUd u=2,d=5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-5 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=3 / ddUU u=1,d=4 / UdUd u=4,d=-1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=6 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=4 / dUdU u=4,d=-1 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=-2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-4 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=6 / dUdU u=-3,d=-2 / ddUU u=-4,d=6 / UdUd u=-4,d=-2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=2 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=2 / dUdU u=1,d=2 / ddUU u=6,d=6 / UdUd u=-4,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-3 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L U B' R' B' L' U l r' b
*2. *U' R B' R U R' B' L' l' r b u'
*3. *R' U L' U L' R' L' R l b' u'
*4. *L B U' R U' B' U' R B' l' r b u'
*5. *R U R' B L' R B L l' r u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, 2) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, -3)
*2. *(0, -4) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (0, -2) / (0, 2)
*3. *(-2, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (5, 2) / (0, -2) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4) / (-2, -4)
*4. *(0, 2) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (6, 2) / (6, 0) / (4, 0)
*5. *(-3, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, 6) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *U' L' R' L' R L' D' L U'
*2. *L D L D' R U' L
*3. *R U L D L U' R U' D
*4. *R U' D' R L U' R U
*5. *U' D R' D R' D R' U'


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 12, 2012)

3x3: 22.21, 14.55, 29.73, 30.13, 20.66 = 24.20 WTF
3x3 OH: 20.91, 34.05, 1:28.47+, 34.02, 33.40 = 33.82 
3x3 BLD: DNF = DNF
4x4: 1:20.04, 1:41.21, 1:31.85, DNF, 1:30.67 = 1:34.58 Konsta + Florian <3
Megaminx: 1:32.80, 1:26.91, 1:33.39, 1:33.64, 1:43.53 = 1:33.27


----------



## siva.shanmukh (Dec 14, 2012)

4 BLD

1. 14:57.19
2. 13:57.26
3. 12:49.69


----------



## Username (Dec 15, 2012)

Spoiler: 2x2



2.82, 8.72, 8.04, 9.38, 8.86





Spoiler: pyraminx



9.38, 11.58, 9.58, 12.38, 9.91





Spoiler: 3x3



34.63, 34.37, 43.30, 34.08, 34.29



All solves were bad for me


----------



## sukesh12 (Dec 15, 2012)

*My Solves*

5x5

Avg: 1:58.20
1. 2:00.98
2. 1:51.05
3. 1:57.33
4. 2:03.42
5. DNF

4x4

Avg: 1:10.98

1. 1:10.33
2. DNF
3. 1:08.00
4. 1:18.64
5. 1:06.97

3x3

Avg:17.85

1. 18.34
2. 18.45
3. 17.92
4. 17.47
5. 17.06

3x3 BLD

1. DNF
2. 5:49.61
3.4:30.66


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 15, 2012)

3x3: (9.67), 10.59, (14.75), 10.29, 11.07 = *10.65*
OH: (11.16), 13.34, 14.15, 15.55, (19.56) = *14.35*


----------



## jonlin (Dec 16, 2012)

2x2: 5.68, 4.49, 3.34, 4.32, 3.41
Avg: 4.07
3x3: 13.31, 12.64, 12.19, 17.77, 13.68
Avg: 13.21
OH: 36.29, 28.73, 26.17, 23.94, 29.28
Avg: 28.26
4x4: 1:04.56, 1:37.13, 1:15.20, 1:16.58, 1:06.12
Avg: 1:12.63
234 Relay: 1:34.21


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 16, 2012)

*5x5x5BLD:* DNF, DNF, 14:37.58


----------



## sukesh12 (Dec 17, 2012)

When will the results come out, Hugh?

Sukesh


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 18, 2012)

Results: congratulations Mike, mycube and CuberMan

*2x2x2*(19)

 2.78 CuberMan
 3.26 mycube
 3.71 riley
 3.80 Andrejon
 3.87 zaki
 4.07 jonlin
 4.14 FinnGamer
 5.21 Alcuber
 5.43 Akash Rupela
 6.36 Tx789
 6.56 Xishem
 6.66 uvafan
 7.09 Mikel
 7.42 PM 1729
 7.45 Mike Hughey
 7.58 Trondhat
 8.00 Schmidt
 8.98 typeman5
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(28)

 10.65 antoineccantin
 10.82 CuberMan
 11.62 Akash Rupela
 12.78 mycube
 13.21 jonlin
 13.32 riley
 14.36 uvafan
 14.39 Lapinsavant
 14.45 zaki
 14.88 mande
 15.02 FinnGamer
 17.91 sukesh12
 18.53 eggseller
 20.50 Perff
 20.62 Mikel
 20.85 typeman5
 21.29 Mike Hughey
 22.17 Tx789
 22.45 PM 1729
 22.86 Schmidt
 24.20 arcio1
 25.24 Xishem
 27.17 Trondhat
 28.45 Alcuber
 29.42 hfsdo
 34.43 Username
 35.93 MatsBergsten
 36.70 Gordon
*4x4x4*(19)

 49.89 CuberMan
 50.23 zaki
 52.71 mycube
 56.89 riley
 59.77 Akash Rupela
 1:04.38 Lapinsavant
 1:09.41 FinnGamer
 1:12.63 jonlin
 1:13.32 sukesh12
 1:22.39 mande
 1:23.27 Mike Hughey
 1:31.12 eggseller
 1:34.58 arcio1
 1:35.56 Mikel
 1:39.85 Xishem
 1:47.59 uvafan
 1:52.62 typeman5
 2:04.26 PM 1729
 2:10.80 Schmidt
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:26.45 zaki
 1:36.15 CuberMan
 1:36.98 mycube
 1:45.82 Lapinsavant
 1:52.08 Akash Rupela
 1:58.84 sukesh12
 2:22.83 FinnGamer
 2:26.63 Mike Hughey
 2:40.95 mande
 2:56.09 typeman5
 3:00.87 Mikel
 3:36.94 Xishem
 4:01.97 Schmidt
*6x6x6*(4)

 2:57.86 zaki
 3:11.96 mycube
 4:36.21 Mike Hughey
 5:33.64 FinnGamer
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:21.80 mycube
 4:29.34 zaki
 9:57.75 Mikel
*3x3 one handed*(17)

 14.35 antoineccantin
 18.87 CuberMan
 24.36 mycube
 27.65 Akash Rupela
 28.06 jonlin
 33.82 arcio1
 34.54 PM 1729
 35.96 uvafan
 37.02 eggseller
 43.46 Tx789
 44.10 Mikel
 44.39 Alcuber
 45.15 Mike Hughey
 48.28 typeman5
 53.89 Xishem
 54.56 Schmidt
 59.65 Trondhat
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:47.84 Mike Hughey
 3:13.56 Mikel
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(7)

 16.11 riley
 21.37 CuberMan
 23.42 Mike Hughey
 33.66 Mikel
 1:01.84 Xishem
 1:12.00 Schmidt
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

  38.55 riley
 1:05.71 Mike Hughey
 1:20.74 MatsBergsten
 1:28.83 Mikel
 1:30.81 mande
 1:49.41 eggseller
 2:01.58 mycube
 3:14.64 Lapinsavant
 4:54.61 Schmidt
 5:49.61 sukesh12
 DNF arcio1
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:39.91 MatsBergsten
 6:49.22 Mike Hughey
12:49.69 siva.shanmukh
13:17.60 mande
 DNF Mikel
 DNF CuberMan
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

14:37.58 cmhardw
14:46.56 Mike Hughey
33:18.27 mande
 DNF Mikel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

3/3 ( 8:56)  mande
2/2 ( 5:10)  Mike Hughey
4/7 (42:25)  mycube
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 1:14.32 Mike Hughey
*2-3-4 Relay*(10)

 1:08.68 CuberMan
 1:11.56 zaki
 1:18.55 mycube
 1:21.55 Akash Rupela
 1:34.21 jonlin
 1:51.55 Mike Hughey
 1:58.21 uvafan
 2:12.91 Mikel
 2:13.79 Xishem
 2:34.58 Schmidt
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(7)

 2:45.43 zaki
 2:55.75 mycube
 3:00.26 CuberMan
 3:11.43 Lapinsavant
 3:13.17 Akash Rupela
 3:51.69 Mikel
 4:46.26 Mike Hughey
*Magic*(4)

 1.23 Mikel
 1.80 Mike Hughey
 2.63 Tx789
 3.87 Trondhat
*Master Magic*(3)

 3.56 Mike Hughey
 5.51 Mikel
 5.80 Tx789
*Skewb*(4)

 16.18 Xishem
 17.65 Tx789
 20.36 Mike Hughey
 26.75 Schmidt
*Clock*(6)

 12.35 Perff
 13.25 CuberMan
 17.08 Mike Hughey
 27.32 Schmidt
 57.83 Xishem
 DNF Mikel
*Pyraminx*(11)

 5.22 zaki
 6.53 CuberMan
 6.74 Alcuber
 8.03 Tx789
 10.36 Username
 14.68 Akash Rupela
 14.72 Schmidt
 15.89 Trondhat
 16.72 Mikel
 17.75 Mike Hughey
 1:00.66 Xishem
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:07.38 marcobelotti
 1:33.28 arcio1
 2:34.40 CuberMan
 4:38.84 hfsdo
 5:06.34 Xishem
 5:49.95 Schmidt
*Square-1*(6)

 43.28 Mike Hughey
 55.94 hfsdo
 59.10 Akash Rupela
 1:19.64 Tx789
 1:27.56 Schmidt
 DNF Mikel
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(5)

29 okayama
30 Attila
31 guusrs
33 Mike Hughey
DNF  mycube

*Contest results*

197 Mike Hughey
181 mycube
168 CuberMan
133 zaki
124 Akash Rupela
121 Mikel
92 mande
91 riley
84 jonlin
75 Schmidt
73 Lapinsavant
72 FinnGamer
72 Xishem
64 Tx789
63 uvafan
61 MatsBergsten
55 sukesh12
55 eggseller
53 arcio1
52 antoineccantin
44 typeman5
43 Alcuber
42 PM 1729
28 Trondhat
26 Perff
23 hfsdo
18 Andrejon
15 Username
15 okayama
14 cmhardw
14 Attila
13 guusrs
11 siva.shanmukh
10 marcobelotti
4 Gordon


----------

